# Titelleiste Dokumentenname und Pfad/URL anzeigen



## llabusch (20. Jul 2014)

Liebe Java-Gemeinde,

Als Teilaufgabe zu meinem geschriebenen Texteditor, soll in der Titelleiste des Programms hinter dem Programmnamen "MiniText" noch der Dateiname (falls vorhanden) und der Pfad bzw. die URL stehen. Das soll ich mit der Stadrtmethode setTitle() machen.

Aber wie bekomme ich da den Pfad und den Dateinamen rein?

Hier schon mal natürlich das absolute Grundgerüst:


```
setTitle("MiniText - " + TitelText);
```


Liebste Grüße


----------



## JavaMeister (20. Jul 2014)

Die Variable "TitelText" sollte den Pfad der Datei enthalten.


----------



## llabusch (20. Jul 2014)

Ja ich weiß 

Und ich denke mit auch, dass man diese irgendwie mit einer Methode und dann toString() initialisieren kann, oder?

Nur wie mache ich das genau? 

Liebste Grüße


----------

